

Noise per post on Google+ - zaidf
http://zaidfarooqui.com/noise-per-post-on-google/

======
mion
I think that people actually like that "noise". It definitely doesn't look
good on Google+, I agree with you.

But I've seen a lot of people post stuff in Facebook and use hashtags even
though they know it makes no sense. #usersareretarded

